# Any, anyone



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I have some doubts about which words to use to say _any_ and _anyone_.

For example, if I would translate the first line of Over you song by Lane Brody_ "Any fool can see that love is blind" _should I say in Czech *Kterýkoli hlupák muže vidět, že láska je slepá. ?

*Another example, if I intend to say _Anyone of us can do it_, may it be* Kdokoli z nás muže to dělat*?

Děkuji moc!


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tagarela said:


> *Kterýkoli hlupák může vidět, že láska je slepá.*


určitě. Jiná možnost:
Každý hlupák může vidět, že láska je slepá


Tagarela said:


> *Kdokoli z nás muže to dělat*


Kdokoli z nás *to může* dělat


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you, K.u.r.t, and I'm sorry for my silly mistakes forgeting the kroužek _ů. 

_Do *Kterýkoli hlupák muže vidět, že láska je slepá *and* Každý hlupák může vidět, že láska je slepá* have exactly the same meaning? 
I was thinking if _Kterýkoly_ would emphasize that _even a fool_ can notice that, whereas Každý means that among the fools, any of them can see that. Not sure if I've made my self clear. 

Good bye.:


----------



## K.u.r.t

To me they both mean the same I guess. They can definitely be used interchangeably


----------



## werrr

I’m afraid this is wrong choice of examples, the modal verb could express more meanings (“může vidět” is fine for possibility/eventuality, but not for ability) and it distorts the difference between “každý” and “kterýkoli(v)”.

Basically, all the words with “-koli(v)” express the idea of arbitrary selection from all possibilities. It says something about the selection and nothing about the unselected. “Každý” express that the idea applies to all the possibilities.

  který ~ which instance of → kterýkoliv ~ any instance of
  jaký ~ what kind of → jakýkoliv ~ any kind of
  kdo ~ who  → kdokoliv ~ whoever, anyone
  co ~ what → cokoliv ~ whatever, anything
  …

  vytáhnout kteroukoliv kartu = to draw any (instance of) card
  vytáhnout jakoukoliv kartu = to draw any (kind of) card
  vytáhnout každou kartu = to draw every card (all the cards)

  kterýkoliv hlupák = any of all the fools
  jakýkoliv hlupák = a fool of any kind
  každý hlupák, všichni hlupáci = every fool, all the fools
  i hlupák = even a fool

  každý hlupák pozná = any fool (possibly all at once) can (= is able to) see
  kterýkoliv hlupák pozná = any fool (possibly only the choosen one) can (= is able to) see


----------

